# Question



## SFT (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi there, I found your website online. I was wondering if you could help me out with a speaker issue?

I have the following:

Kenwood SW-25HT Powered Subwoofer
Kenwood KS-305HT Surround Sound Satellite Speakers
Technics Stereo Receiver SA-GX670
Technics Stereo Cassette Deck RS-TR373
Technics Compact CD 5 Disc Player SL-PD867


My problem is when I hook up the Speakers to the receiver only the subwoofer and 1 satellite speaker works. The other 4 satellite speakers do not.

Can you possibly send me a photo of where exactly the wires should go by drawing them by editing photo attached? Ignore the current wires that you see in the photo.

Thank you


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

All your speaker wires should be connected between the L, R, Center and Surround speakers and corresponding L, R, Center, Surround terminals on the receiver, as labeled. Use "A" for L & R. You'll need a second extra pair of speaker wires to connect between the "B" L & R speaker terminals on receiver and the L & R speaker input terminals on the subwoofer (the NON green speaker wires in photo), since the receiver doesn't have an rca subwoofer out. Press both A & B speaker buttons on front.
There will only be sound in all channels if you're in surround mode...and the receiver isn't broken.


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2020)

Thank you for the reply sir. I'm a rookie obviously. I'll try to follow these instructions soon. I'm confident everything works and its me that's the problem.😂


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2020)

So I believe i got it going. Everything you wrote helped. The following point you made below solidified my initial thoughts.
"Since the receiver doesn't have an rca subwoofer out. Press both A & B speaker buttons on front."

Another question. My tuner is just static. I cant get any radio stations on AM or FM. What type of cable do I need to bring in the feed? And where would it plug into the receiver? 

Thank you sir.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

You need a "Dipole antenna" wire like this, looks like tuner FM terminals upper left in photo


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2020)

You're the best thank you so much. God Bless.


----------

